# Is it hype?



## dbodkin (Oct 22, 2009)

Anybody ever try one of these?

http://www.lasergenetics.com/nd3-laser-designator.html


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 29, 2009)

I would also like to hear about it if you find anyone who's tried it.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like it's well built and thought out......BUT I can bet you it's not cheap !!  Did not notice any online store or dealers listed..Wonder where you would buy one ???  RW


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 29, 2009)

$300- $330 Online and nobody has it...


----------



## whitworth (Oct 29, 2009)

*Before you got too inquisitive*

I'd check to see what the fine is for hunting at night in Georgia,  and having a "night scope" on a hunting rifle.  You might not be hunting for awhile.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 6, 2009)

whitworth said:


> I'd check to see what the fine is for hunting at night in Georgia,  and having a "night scope" on a hunting rifle.  You might not be hunting for awhile.



I'm sure it can be used for much more than the illegal activities your referring to.


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 7, 2009)

Have you seen any of the night hunting in the Hog forum?   Looks perfectly legal for hog and various vermin hunting.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 7, 2009)

Most yote's are taken at night. Either with a light or night optics. Nothing illegal about it. Not legal for deer hunting of course....RW


----------



## firstwatch (Nov 11, 2009)

Will have to say I like it.  Not that impressive with the naked eye, but looking through a scope is another thing. Looks just like night vision, if not better.  Haven't had the chance to try it on a yote yet.


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 11, 2009)

firstwatch said:


> Will have to say I like it.  Not that impressive with the naked eye, but looking through a scope is another thing. Looks just like night vision, if not better.  Haven't had the chance to try it on a yote yet.




Where did you buy it from?  All the shops I see are out of stock and of course Laser Genetics wants MSRP


----------



## firstwatch (Nov 11, 2009)

I got it as a gift, they ordered straight from Laser Genetics.  Had it in less than a week.


----------

